# please add another option to a poll



## CosmoGeek (Feb 26, 2007)

could you please add a fourth option to the following poll:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4940128#post4940128

Option to add:

"I can't compare because I don't have both an S3 and a non-S3 HD DVR."

also add HD to the second option so that it reads:

"No - cable HD DVR is better"

Thanks.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Please be so kind to use the REPORT POST option.

Thank you.


----------

